# Bipolar Cockatiel!?



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

Ever since i bought Aro a week ago, he has been super sweet to me. Yesterday however, i came home at around 11 pm and I hadn't covered his cage. When I got to my room, he seemed calm in his cage, so i decided to pet him a little before i covered him. When i opened his cage door, he flung out and flapped to the floor since his wings are clipped. He started to flap ALL over my floor, as if he has never seen me before. Today he started to do a weird deep hissing noise. What could this be!?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Only thing i can think of is what are you wearing 

I went through something familiar when i was wearing a checked shirt and i ended up chucking it out, time when i had nail polish on  they was scared of that for a while


----------



## Lina Paola (Jun 17, 2011)

I was wearing a long sleeved shirt. I this he gets freaked out by long sleeves, i'm not quite sure. My pajamas were also long sleeved so maybe that could be the reason. I think the deep hissing noises were because he was hungry, since vie been trying to feed him pellets and he isn't too fond of them.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

When i wore the shirt lucky (only had her at the time) went all skinny bird hissing at me and back away from me lol  cant believe i chucked the shirt

I got another one which i wasnt chucking this one lol
Towel on my head too they dont like that at all


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

It sounds like night fright. New birds are naturally a little jumpy and a change in diet would contribute to the problem. I notice that my birds will be more nervous (even during the day time) if they don't get their bean mix. Also I wouldn't switch them to a completely pelleted diet, 'tiels need some seed and lots of veggies along with pellets in their diet. 

The hissing thing can be either a fear and/or a defensive response and in both cases, it's probably about stress since he's new and still getting used to the new situation. Could also be hormonal...


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

In the evening, it was probably a lack of sleep. My ladies are very cranky in the evening also. She/he may have been tired.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also too tiels can't see very well in the dark so she may not have known it was you who was approaching her and was scared.


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much. Hemingway's first night frights were just as scary for both of us I think! But yes, even without the cover on, if he was drowsy, he was probably frightened. Usually if I'm coming into a room when he should be sleeping, I talk gently to him before he sees me, and in the morning, before I take the cover off, I talk in sing-song gently. Last thing I want is a my baby to hurt himself because he's disoriented and afraid!


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Never ever pet a sleeping bird or use a flashlight or mobiles phones in the room it sleeps. Bottom line is, tame or not tame the most primal instinct in all living things is fear. In other words don't sneak up on a sleeping bird or try to touch/disturb it. Source: Experience.


Sent from my  iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Tielfan might be able to help you more with this issue since his research has showed cockatiels are genetically related to velociraptors. 


Sent from my  iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

Tiels don't see well at night period, no matter how many lights you have on. So considering it was 11 PM and you may have possibly woken him up, his reaction sounds very natural actually.

That late at night you may be better off just covering them. They don't do well at night and respond defensivly to any movement around them. 

Louise is the same way.


----------

